
Amazon Translate - iirekm
https://sniphub.net/2019/02/28/Amazon-Translate.html
======
eternal_virgin
I'm a little skeptical as to how accurate this is. It definitely looks like it
operates at a better price point than Google's ridiculously expensive
Translate API, but does it really offer a huge boost over say, OpenNMT? You
can deploy OpenNMT at scale pretty cheaply using Amazon's own EC2 Load
Balancer so I'm not sure...

Also do AWS credits apply to this? I and most startup founders I know have
upwards of 30k$ in AWS credits usually sitting around so this would definitely
go a long way as to integrating translation without running a pre-scale cost.

------
waiseristy
Ah, these rest API's for translation are amazing. I did a localization from
English -> French for a bunch of set top cable boxes by just piping all the UI
strings into Googles translate API. No QA, nothing, straight into production
lol!

~~~
tracker1
Depending on your needs/budget it's probably not a bad way to go... if you
have a large-ish open-source project and want to localize to a few languages,
an initial pass like this, while taking pull requests is probably the best way
to go.

~~~
xyzzyz
Yes, the best way to get the correct solution to your problem is to post wrong
solution on the Internet and wait for people to explain why you're utterly
wrong.

------
fouc
I didn't know Amazon also had a translation service. I wonder how it compares
to Bing, Systrans, and Google?

~~~
philshem
Add Deepl to the list

~~~
markdown
Frupr as well.

~~~
11235813213455
Azure too

~~~
hiccuphippo
It would be fun to see a website that lets the user input a string and compare
all these APIs.

------
lemoncucumber
Someone should really make a version of TranslationParty[1] that lets you
choose/swap which translation service gets used.

[1] [https://www.translationparty.com](https://www.translationparty.com)

